# The guns



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate these kinds of threads lol but i just bought my first gun and i am excited!

Got a ruger m77 hawkeye in .308. This one Ruger M77® Hawkeye®*Bolt Action*Rifle (HKM77RBZ) Overview 






and have a leupold VX-III 1.5x5 scope.

Who else has guns?!


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

do u hunt 
i love rifles there me fav i will probly own 1 when im ur age but i wont hunt its cruel i would just like target shooting and stuff but nice looking gun i love bolt action


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't hunt yet cause i haven't had a gun. But yes i will, i'm gonna shoot as many pigs and buffalo as i can.


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a .22, a .223, and a over and under double barrel shotty. I love spotlighting and a bit of day hunting, but only get out once every 2 months if I am lucky.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

well i dont really like ferell pigs thats the only animal i think i could shoot i wouldnt hunt them but if i had a gun and sore 1 i probly would shoot 1 but i would only shoot it if they wer really close to my house cause they would either kill mebest friend (border collie) but i hate hunting so many people do it and its just not right with in the nxt 100 yrs there will be less then half of the animal population there is today well thats me book lol enjoy o and isnt buffolo african


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

As long as you get out grunter. What do you hunt?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

bulionz said:


> well i dont really like ferell bigs thats the only animal i think i could shoot i wouldnt hunt them but if i had a gun and sore 1 i probly would shoot 1 but i would only shoot it if they wer really close to my house cause they would either kill mebest friend (border collie) but i hate hunting so many people do it and its just not right with in the nxt 100 yrs there will be less then half of the animal population there is today well thats me book lol enjoy o and isnt buffolo african



The buffalo we have in aus are asiatic water buffalo.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

ok.


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 8, 2009)

rabbits,foxes and roos, mainly on the parents farm. No pigs there. I have never seen a wild pig in the flesh come to think about it. Can anyone with a gun license shoot buffalo or do you have to have permits? Do you have to have permits to shoot kangaroos in other states? as in NSW at least I am aware kangaroos are protected.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure about roos hey, i might have to look into it cause i don't mind a roo burger. As far as i know you don't need permits to shoot buff, as long as you are permitted to shoot in the area that you are in there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## pinkmus (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice gun! Although I have never gone hunting I come from a country where bird hunting is popular and out of control- raptors, water birds etc. are shot even though they are protected. That was why I was against hunting, but im perfectly ok with hunting here as it mostly (I think)( and the law is well enforced with quotas etc..) involves feral/exotic animals as long as it is adequately humane! Happy and safe hunting!

-Will


----------



## jessb (Aug 8, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> The buffalo we have in aus are asiatic water buffalo.


 
milk them and make awesome mozzarella!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

jessb said:


> milk them and make awesome mozzarella!!!



Hehehe i dare you to get that close to one.


----------



## cris (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice rifle and great scope too.

I dont actually own any rifles myself, but i use a sako .270 with a 3-9 leupold scope when i go shooting, which hasnt happened for a few years now


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

My scope was originally off a sako, what would you shoot?


----------



## Curly56 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice looking rifle there


----------



## dodgie (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried to get a firearms licence once but they said no because my name is dodgie so i have to stick with ferrets and dogs.When i was a kid my uncle used to work at riffle range and sometimes i would go and have a shot,he had a fieldman .22 i think it had a hole were you put your thumb in.See i know lots.


----------



## mungus (Aug 8, 2009)

dodgie said:


> I tried to get a firearms licence once but they said no because my name is dodgie so i have to stick with ferrets and dogs.When i was a kid my uncle used to work at riffle range and sometimes i would go and have a shot,he had a fieldman .22 i think it had a hole were you put your thumb in.See i know lots.




Thats how I got into bowhunting..:lol:


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 8, 2009)

l used to have guns , then one of Vic police's finest had my licence removed . Apparently l was the sort of person that would have people shooting at me and l only wanted guns to shoot back . After convincing the court of this , the moron was kicked out of the cops for threatening with a pistol his partner in a massage parlor . [ they owned it ] Didnt get my licence back though .


----------



## Kupres (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice gun there!! i am in to hunting aswell... This is my "Little Friend" Sako TRG 42 in a .338 Lapua Magnum.. Its my pride & joy,, Its the one i use for taking down big things from a long way of....


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

Kupres said:


> Nice gun there!! i am in to hunting aswell... This is my "Little Friend" Sako TRG 42 in a .338 Lapua Magnum.. Its my pride & joy,, Its the one i use for taking down big things from a long way of....



That is a sweet looking gun man. What did that cost you to set up?


----------



## pinkmus (Aug 9, 2009)

Kupres that gun looks and from what I read is amazing! Just a Q. does it cost a lot to shoot .338's in Aus? What was your longest kill/hit with that gun? 

-Will


----------



## MrThumper (Aug 9, 2009)

I got a .22 and a .303. I go to range regularly and would love to go out for a game hunt. Anyone interested in organising a hunt in southern wkd/northern nsw?


----------



## Kupres (Aug 10, 2009)

Waruikazi---about 10 gorilas by the time you add up everything... Not cheap,, but i think it is worth it.. Pulled some amazing shots with it.. Half the battle in shooting(or anything for that matter) is your equipment...... & Pinkmus i usually take my shots between 400m-900m,,, 900m being my best shot,, Red deer hind.. & it can be expensive to shoot factory amo,, about $7 a pop,, I build my own bullets,, brings the price down a bit, but i do it to controll the quality & get much better groupings with my own coustom built amo.


----------



## R3PT1LE (Aug 10, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I hate these kinds of threads lol but i just bought my first gun and i am excited!
> 
> Got a ruger m77 hawkeye in .308. This one Ruger M77® Hawkeye®*Bolt Action*Rifle (HKM77RBZ) Overview
> 
> ...


 
Nice weapon mate, I currently hunt with a bow, but i'm looking to get into firearms very soon!

Oh, and i hope you are a better shot than these guys!
[video=youtube;0CNgwZgoKFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CNgwZgoKFc[/video]


----------



## zulu (Aug 10, 2009)

*re The*

Used to love walking into a sports store and looking at the guns,ime for anyone that wants to get out and shoot foxes,cats and pi
gs,should be a bounty.
That video with the poor old lion,its a pity it didnt get one of the losers!


----------



## mike83 (Aug 10, 2009)

i would love to go shooting anyboy know a site i need to get a licence and is it hard to get approved i live in syd not sure of any shooting ranges or anything so any syd ppl on here who shoot who could give us some info would be great 

only gun ive ever fired was a 357 magun im not a big guy so the kick was pretty strong for my 1st time heheh was a rush tho was alittle nervouse at 1st but after firing afew shots was ok 

would love to go to a shooting range just have no idea wher ther is any in syd area


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I hate these kinds of threads lol but i just bought my first gun and i am excited!
> 
> Got a ruger m77 hawkeye in .308. This one Ruger M77® Hawkeye®*Bolt Action*Rifle (HKM77RBZ) Overview
> 
> ...



all you need to do now is make sure you get a clean, humane and QUICK kill!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> all you need to do now is make sure you get a clean, humane and QUICK kill!!!!!



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Guns*

I've got a few here.

Gecado .17 air rifle.
Gamo Shadow .22 air rifle.
.17HMR Savage (with thumbhole stock)
.22 Brno model 2E deluxe
12 guage U/O Silma shotty
.222 Anschutz
.204 Tikka T3
Sako TRG42

to name a few. 

The same as mine but different scope.Sako TRG42.




Gamo Shadow .22 air rfile




.17HMR Savage - Same as mine.




Tikka T3 .204








Remington .270




Bit of a mix




Anschutz .222 - This gun is pure quality


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 11, 2009)

bulionz said:


> but i hate hunting so many people do it and its just not right with in the nxt 100 yrs there will be less then half of the animal population there is today



What do you base your comment on. If feral animals are not eradicated then our native population is far mor likely to become extinct. Over the years we have lost countless native frogs, lizards, snakes, marsupials etc etc etc due to FERAL pigs, foxes, dogs, cats, rabbits etc etc etc.

I suggest if you get the chance to go out and see the damage they do then you should. It is a real eye opener. People are generally for hunting or against. I have been out and shoots with scientists studying native wlidlife. We have taken cats that have had 17 lizards in their stomachs.

I target shoot at Little River and I also hunt when ever I can. If I am assisiting in wiping out wild cats, dogs pigs etc then so be it. The truth be told we will never wipe out these animals in the bish as they are too far wide spread.


----------



## cris (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow some nice long range rifles there :shock: I wonder if anyone has a .416 barret? :lol:



waruikazi said:


> My scope was originally off a sako, what would you shoot?



Ferals... If you mean with the .270 mainly pigs and goats but its ideal for anything from the size of cats/foxes up to horses and large deer. It can also be used for bigger or smaller stuff but you would want to make sure you use the right bullet. Its roughly about as powerful as a .308.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont mind people who hunt, but kangaroos is a bit far imo.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bit far*



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Dont mind people who hunt, but kangaroos is a bit far imo.



I respect your opinion but just wondering if you have ever seen Kanagaroos that are dying as a result of starvation resulting in there being so many roos for acre that they are competing for food? Some times unfortunately it has to be done and generally it is the makes who are targeted.


----------



## pinkmus (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the sakos!!  

-Will


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I hate these kinds of threads lol but i just bought my first gun and i am excited!
> 
> Got a ruger m77 hawkeye in .308. This one Ruger M77® Hawkeye®*Bolt Action*Rifle (HKM77RBZ) Overview
> 
> ...


Nice Gordo,
Pity you didn't post before you got your scope, as I get mine from the USA at a a major cost saving from here in Aus...
I am looking at a new .308 myself ATM and am tossing a Remington or a Tikka T3....Hmmm decisions, decisions.
Good luck and keep us posted how it shoots...
That's a laminated stock isn't it?


----------



## Goodoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bulionz said:


> well i dont really like ferell pigs thats the only animal i think i could shoot i wouldnt hunt them but if i had a gun and sore 1 i probly would shoot 1 but i would only shoot it if they wer really close to my house cause they would either kill mebest friend (border collie) but i hate hunting so many people do it and its just not right with in the nxt 100 yrs there will be less then half of the animal population there is today well thats me book lol enjoy o and isnt buffolo african


 
Many species exist today because of hunting and I there is not one which has been wiped out by controlled hunting. Elephants are thriving in countries such as South Africa, Zimbabwe and Botswana and other countries which allow hunting of them while countries with hunting banns such as Kenya now only have animals in national parks are they are decling too. Kenya's wildlife has dropped by 70% since they banned hunting.

There are many examples of hunting benefiting wildlife as the best way of preserving animals is to give them a value to local people, otherwise they are just competition for resources and are eliminated any way they can. 

The media recently did a beatup on Western Plains Zoo selling Blackbuck antelope to someone who has produced a report on establishing game farms in NSW. These same game farms are legal and exist in NSW, Qld, SA and the NT. What the media did not report is that the zoo has had to source new Blackbuck antelope from those very game farms they say they dont support as the zoos own blackbuck had become extremely inbred and were getting deformities. There are currently less than 10,000 Blackbuck antelope in in their native habitat, while in Texas alone there are well over 10,000 on game farms. Blackbuck from Texas game farms have actually been sent back to Pakistan to re-establish extinct herds. This is an example of hunting providing conservation outcomes where all others have failed. The reason they were extinct in Pakistan and endangered in India is their ban on hunting making them worthless to the locals who see no value in preserving them.

Here is a video on conservation and hunting in the USA. 

[video=youtube;YzQeUk5KANM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzQeUk5KANM[/video]


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 12, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Nice Gordo,
> Pity you didn't post before you got your scope, as I get mine from the USA at a a major cost saving from here in Aus...
> I am looking at a new .308 myself ATM and am tossing a Remington or a Tikka T3....Hmmm decisions, decisions.
> Good luck and keep us posted how it shoots...
> That's a laminated stock isn't it?



Yeah man it is a laminate stock. Felt way nicer than the synthetic and was cheaper than the walnut. I didn't buy my scope my old man gave it to me, he has had it since the 70's and never used it. I've had it all checked out and it is all still in good order so why spend the money. 

What kind of shooting do you plan on doing? Range or hunting?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2009)

Geeez there is some seriously impressive firepower in amongst this lot :lol: Imagine if you lot could still get a hold of some of the semi-autos that used to be about!  I had a soft spot for the old SLR myself 

Regardless of that, I’ve never really had a good reason to get a firearms license, I’ve thought about joining a gun club as I used to pop into the Belmont rifle club for the odd shot with a mates rifle, but I think time, kids, wife and suburbia has extinguished any hope of me taking up the hobby in any great capacity.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Moose*



moosenoose said:


> Geeez there is some seriously impressive firepower in amongst this lot :lol: Imagine if you lot could still get a hold of some of the semi-autos that used to be about!  I had a soft spot for the old SLR myself
> 
> Regardless of that, I’ve never really had a good reason to get a firearms license, I’ve thought about joining a gun club as I used to pop into the Belmont rifle club for the odd shot with a mates rifle, but I think time, kids, wife and suburbia has extinguished any hope of me taking up the hobby in any great capacity.



Swallow some concrete Moose. I don't get out much either but when I do my boys and I enjoy ourselves and have a great day out whether it is hunting or shooting at the Little River range.

Maybe we whould try and organize a range shoot in the warmer months. I bet you'd get the bug.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 12, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> Swallow some concrete Moose. I don't get out much either but when I do my boys and I enjoy ourselves and have a great day out whether it is hunting or shooting at the Little River range.
> 
> Maybe we whould try and organize a range shoot in the warmer months. I bet you'd get the bug.



Yeah Moose get some concrete into ya!

You know guns are still very suitable for suburbia and kids. How else are you gonna scare your daughters first dates unless you're sitting on the porch cleaning your shotty when he comes to pick her up?!?!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess it all ended for me when my house was stormed by two cops waving their 38's around....for godsakes I was only a kid plugging sparrows with an air-rifle I bought off a mate at school :lol: :lol: .....have mercy on me guys!  (It was the best school holiday fun I'd had in ages!  )

Yeah yeah, it wouldn't take much for me to catch the bug...I know!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2009)

Good stuff with the scope...

I hunt, but plan on changing the quarry soon....something bigger...lol 




waruikazi said:


> Yeah man it is a laminate stock. Felt way nicer than the synthetic and was cheaper than the walnut. I didn't buy my scope my old man gave it to me, he has had it since the 70's and never used it. I've had it all checked out and it is all still in good order so why spend the money.
> 
> What kind of shooting do you plan on doing? Range or hunting?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 12, 2009)

Exactly right Shamous!!!! 

If people were educated in the real facts, i'm sure they would appreciate the job that most hunters are actually doing.
Why do you think the Government have opened up hunting in our State Forests and Crown land? Why...... because they need the help of hunters to eradicate all the ferals that Shamous has mentioned, as it IS a major concern for the Government and REAL conservationists alike.
Hunters don't go out shooting all the native fauna....the ferals go and kill them though or destroy their habitat.
As a herp lover Bulionz, would you not be happy if all feral cats, foxes etc, were wiped out so they couldn't eat all our native lizards snakes, birds etc??? I sure am and I reckon most herp lovers on this site would agree, if they actually knew the damage ferals do!
These are the facts! 
Beleive it or not, I love animals, nature and all that goes with that., I call myself a conservationist, not a full on Greeny though Ferals are wiping out our Native animals and ruining our fragile ecosystems...that is a fact



shamous1 said:


> What do you base your comment on. If feral animals are not eradicated then our native population is far mor likely to become extinct. Over the years we have lost countless native frogs, lizards, snakes, marsupials etc etc etc due to FERAL pigs, foxes, dogs, cats, rabbits etc etc etc.
> 
> I suggest if you get the chance to go out and see the damage they do then you should. It is a real eye opener. People are generally for hunting or against. I have been out and shoots with scientists studying native wlidlife. We have taken cats that have had 17 lizards in their stomachs.
> 
> I target shoot at Little River and I also hunt when ever I can. If I am assisiting in wiping out wild cats, dogs pigs etc then so be it. The truth be told we will never wipe out these animals in the bish as they are too far wide spread.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 12, 2009)

I loved the look of those, the only thing that turned me off was in every mag that you see they have the barrel and fore end covered because they reflect sunlight so much. But they are verry nice


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 14, 2009)

Brigsy said:


> I loved the look of those, the only thing that turned me off was in every mag that you see they have the barrel and fore end covered because they reflect sunlight so much. But they are verry nice



They are supposed to have that sorted with this model, they have a matte finish to help reduce the reflection.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 14, 2009)

There Nickel and don't reflect.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 14, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> There Nickel and don't reflect.



I knew it was something. Cheers mate, awesome sig too! :lol:


----------



## carpetsnake (Aug 14, 2009)

i am currently restoring a winchester model 67-22 short i got from my mother when she died in feb this year.just about to revarnish the stock sanded it all back looks pretty good raw but needs protection on it so varnish it is was going to oil it but cant be bothered having to re do it all the time .


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 22, 2009)

Wooo!

Got my gun yesterday and first bullet down the spout got me a nice piggy pig. WoowoowWoooo!!!


----------



## viridis (Aug 22, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Nice Gordo,
> I am looking at a new .308 myself ATM and am tossing a Remington or a Tikka T3....Hmmm decisions, decisions.


 
Hi mate,
I have the T3 and it is one of the smoothest rifles that I have ever shot. They punch well above their price range the Tikkas. I bought mine (4-12 leopold and a few other goodies) for less then $1800. It has accounted for everything from Cats, Goats, Scub Bulls and a ****e load of Pigs. The only problem that I see with the T3, is that they only offer a 3 shot mag as standard, with the option of a 5 shot. Not an issue when hunting deer and goats in mountain country down south but I came accross a mob of pigs a few days ago and got 3 shots off. Missed one and dropped two. A friend that I was shooting with was using a Remington 7600 pump in .35 cal with the 10 shot mag. He nailed 8 pigs from 10 shots whilst I was fumbling around trying to reload.

Very nice rifle that you bought Gordo. You cannot go wrong with a Ruger.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers viridis. I'm pretty hooked on this hunting thing now eh. Planning my next trip already.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pics*



waruikazi said:


> Wooo!
> 
> Got my gun yesterday and first bullet down the spout got me a nice piggy pig. WoowoowWoooo!!!



Come on where are the piggy pics? Pics or it did'nt happen.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2009)

shamous1 said:


> Come on where are the piggy pics? Pics or it did'nt happen.



Haha i knew this was gonna come up. 

Now we didn't get pictures and i'll explain why. The pig was happily munching on some reeds about 10m into a pretty big billabong so when i popped it the happy camper dropped pretty well under the water and all you could see was a little bit of it's body and twitching legs. I would have waided out into the water and retrieved my kill except in that billabong i spooked our 5th salty of the day which happened to be the biggest one of the day too lol. 

I even walked to the edge of the water and was trying to pluck up some courage to go and get it but i just couldn't do it. 

Was an absolute blast though. It was a reasonable size pig, my mate recons around the 70kg mark and the shot was from about 60m. I'm surprized i managed to hit it cause i was so nervous and shaking lol. I think i managed a pretty good shot though, for most of the time it was facing me and kept putting its head under the water so i couldn't get a clear head shot. I waited till it broad sided me and then BAM! and it dropped. I'm pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## wasgij (Aug 23, 2009)

well, being as this thread is loaded with gun-nuts, lol. I'm looking at getting into firearms/hunting etc. what would be a good rifle for a beginner?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 23, 2009)

Me and friend will be going for our gun licenses soon. We've both been shooting guns for nearly 10 years each..
My dad has a fair few guns, so we go shooting a fair bit, yet only go to one property out at Moonie, Qld. Good fun shooting out there, quite alot of pigs, foxes, and loads of hairs.. cant wait till im old enough to drive and own a gun, will be doing alotta shooting then!


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 23, 2009)

wasgij said:


> well, being as this thread is loaded with gun-nuts, lol. I'm looking at getting into firearms/hunting etc. what would be a good rifle for a beginner?




Depends what you wanna use it for hunting or targets? If hunting to kill what? Different calibers are meant for different things. If targets what are you interested in fire power or long range accuracy? Same with hunting would you wanna blow your kill to pieces and have a huge loud bang, or risk a quieter more accurate rifle that you really need to know what you doing and where to hit exactly? How often would you use it?

Good all rounder beginner calibers are probs 17HMR, .22 & .223 for targets,rabbits & foxes. 22-250, 243, .308 for larger game & longer range targets.
The not so beginner calibers which are more pricey and run better if you reload the ammo yourself, & need to know a little more then just to point & shoot are .17, .204 & .222 for small varmin at long ranges, .220, .30-06 for larger game a longer distances

Then you need to find a brand of rifle your comfortable using and match it with the caliber you want. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Jimmy


----------



## boof13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty good advice Jimmy. For a first time shooter I wouldn't go to big. Like Jimmy said, .223, 22-250 or 243. Get a feel for pulling the trigger and know what you are doing before going to big.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 23, 2009)

wasgij said:


> well, being as this thread is loaded with gun-nuts, lol. I'm looking at getting into firearms/hunting etc. what would be a good rifle for a beginner?



Don't be cheap either, be prepared to spend a few grand on your setup. Trust me the money is well spent.


----------



## Goodoo (Aug 23, 2009)

wasgij said:


> well, being as this thread is loaded with gun-nuts, lol. I'm looking at getting into firearms/hunting etc. what would be a good rifle for a beginner?


 
If you have not done much shooting get a good quality second hand 22 and practice shooting targets. 22 amo is cheap and you will not spend much $ practicing. If you start with a larger gun you may develop a flinch due to the recoil and noise. When you are ready get a smaller centrefire like a 222 or 223. 204's are good but much more expensive if you are not reloading yourself. 

You could go for something bigger but be careful you dont develp a flinch.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 23, 2009)

Been meaning to get my gun licence and a rifle for ages now, but have never got round to doing the safety course, and finding a reason for the licence etc.

Might just wait til I graduate.. you can use 'veterinary surgeon' as your reason for owning a gun!


----------



## Riley (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm getting a licence/permit and joining a rifle club pretty soon!


----------



## Window (Aug 24, 2009)

need some pig dogs now aye?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 25, 2009)

Window said:


> need some pig dogs now aye?



I was keen to take my dog but after seeing all the crocs around the areas we hunt i have decided there is no way i'm putting my boy at that kind of risk. I recon he would do fine on a pig but i think he would come a long way second to a croc.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy is pretty much spot on with the choices he gave you.

For a first gun and one that will last for years, is very accurate, won't cost you an arm and a leg and has next to no recoil I would go for the (and I'm biased) the Savage .17HMR with thumbhole stock in laminate, go the heavy varmint barrel like the one I have.

The gun will cost anywhere between $650 and $750 in OZ. A cheap but decent scope will cost up to $200 (you can always upgrade the scope later). Gun bag $20, ammo from memory is around $25.00. Gun cleaning kit. 

Very accurate rfile straight out of the box and like I mentioned will last for years if treated well.

bit


----------



## jessb (Aug 25, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Me and friend will be going for our gun licenses soon. We've both been shooting guns for nearly 10 years each..


 
What?? Since you were 4??!! :shock:


----------



## wasgij (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks guys, appreciate it. whats the deal with buying arms? do you just have to find dealers nearby or what. pardon my ignorance. thanks in advance.


----------



## cris (Aug 25, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Been meaning to get my gun licence and a rifle for ages now, but have never got round to doing the safety course, and finding a reason for the licence etc.
> 
> Might just wait til I graduate.. you can use 'veterinary surgeon' as your reason for owning a gun!



You might as well start the proccess soon it will take quite a few months and you will need to join a shooting club and/or get a letter of shooting permission from a suitable landholder to be able to use the guns for recreational purposes, the vet thing wont make much differance.


----------



## cris (Aug 25, 2009)

wasgij said:


> thanks guys, appreciate it. whats the deal with buying arms? do you just have to find dealers nearby or what. pardon my ignorance. thanks in advance.



You need a licence, then get a permit to aquire for the gun you are buying. It is possible to buy from other states or countries although its more of a hassle.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 25, 2009)

cris said:


> You might as well start the proccess soon it will take quite a few months and you will need to join a shooting club and/or get a letter of shooting permission from a suitable landholder to be able to use the guns for recreational purposes, the vet thing wont make much differance.


The vet thing can be in place of having a gun club membership, or landholder signature for recreational shooting. It counts as a reason for owning a gun.. you can then hunt with that gun or shoot targets.. That's as far as I can tell from the reading I did anyway.


----------



## cris (Aug 25, 2009)

PhilK said:


> The vet thing can be in place of having a gun club membership, or landholder signature for recreational shooting. It counts as a reason for owning a gun.. you can then hunt with that gun or shoot targets.. That's as far as I can tell from the reading I did anyway.



There are conditions attached to each reason for owning a gun i cant remember it exactly but if the only reason you provide is for vetinary reasons its likely that your licence will only allow use for vet type stuff, such as putting down animals. All you need to do is join the sporting shooters association to be able to have a gun for recreational use.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 25, 2009)

jessb said:


> What?? Since you were 4??!! :shock:



I first shot a gun with help from dad when i was 4. Was lots of fun but hurt like hell, i managed to pinch my fingers on the trigger.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Vic*

In Vic you have to get the firearms handbook (I think that's what it's called these day) from the District Firearms Officer. You then book in for the test.

When I did it there was 9 common law question (which you must get 100%) and 20 common sense questions.

You then decide what firearm you want and go looking at prices. Then a PTA (permit to acquire) needs to be appplied for. You then get this mailed to you and payment must be made at the local bank for it. Once the bank stamp is on you have 28 days to use the permit,

Go to gun shop and walk out with your new firearm.

If you wish to buy from Interstate or from a private collection you will still need to go to a gun shop for the transfer to take place and be recorded.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Aug 25, 2009)

Just bought a Sporterised Gustav 6.5x55, next on the list is a TOZ .22 and when the money allows a Tikka T3 in either .243 or 22-250


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> Just bought a Sporterised Gustav 6.5x55, next on the list is a TOZ .22 and when the money allows a Tikka T3 in either .243 or 22-250



Sounds awesome mate got any pictures?

What do you hunt?


----------



## aliveandkicking (Aug 26, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Sounds awesome mate got any pictures?
> 
> What do you hunt?


 

Nah, no pictures yet, I usually forget to take the camera out with me. Hunt all things feral and knock the occasional roo for dog meat.




Getting a licence in Canberra, like other states is a waiting game.

first you sit your safety course to get your certificate which is handed in with your licence application.

With your application you also need a genuine reason to shoot, i.e club membership (plus club official signing a section in your licence application) or property owners consent section signed (used both ). Once all the forms are filled in and all the other little bits and pieces are sorted out you trot off to the ACT Gov shopfront and give them $75. They give you a recipt and then you make your way to the ACT Firearm Registory and lodge everything. If all the forms are filled out correctly and there aren't any marks against your name your licence will be ready to pick up 28 days later,

Once you get your licence you head out to a dealer, pick your gun and pay for it. They give you the details, Make, calibre, serial number etc and you head back up to the Firearm registory and fill in a Permit to acquire. You then go back to the Gov Shopfront and pay another $20 and take your recipt back to the Firearm registory and lodge these forms. Once again, providing everything is signed and filled in you wait another 28 days to pick up your permit. Once you pick up the premit you go and pick up your rifle and repeat the process to register the gun.


It all takes months and lots and lots of running around.


----------



## Andrais (Aug 26, 2009)

My dad has a gun 
i like it too, he's shown me how to fire it, even though u can't really lol. Even if u loaded anything into the barrel and tried to fire it, its so old it would just blow up  its was my great great great grandfathers rifle. Mind u it scares the crap out of people we u bring it out


----------



## viridis (Oct 18, 2009)

Show us a few pics Gordo. You live in the hog capital of Australia. Where are the pics 

A little boar from the weekend. Didn't stand much of a chance with the 45-70 from 15 meters


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2009)

would love to get a gun, I hunt rabbits, not with gun, use a compound bow, have them in the backyard so just have to go outside with the bow to shoot them. does everybody that hunts eat there stuff or do they just hunt to control pests and for fun. I hunt mainly to control the rabbits, we have them everywhere digging up the garden, do not eat them as of yet, also what are the laws on shooting native species like kangaroos and ducks and stuff.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 18, 2009)

You need to have a permit to cull kangaroo's Ryan. Ducks I dunno..Aren't they just for sighting your scope in? LOL

I mainly go fox/rabbit shooting and the occasional deer if I'm lucky. Using my .204

I do love to eat deer and occasionally rabbits. If culling roo's generally dog meat but I keep some nice cuts for steaks and snags mmm.. Foxes on the other hand are stinky little buggers! Only good for pelts & throw the rest far far FAR away!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2009)

I've thought long and hard about what I want to get, but unfortunately here in Australia...and probably most other places...this would be banned or near impossible to get your hands on. I'd probably use it for a smidgen of duck or even quail shooting :lol: .....nobody would have to know I've got it 8)

[video=youtube;p4ebtj1jR7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c[/video]


----------



## Jen (Oct 19, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, where do you shoot the animal? Is it in the skull, or is it better somewhere else on the body?


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 19, 2009)

Each animal is slightly different (due to where the brain sits) but yes the head area is the best, most humane way and better if you wanna eat or save the skins. Also inbetween the front legs (heart) either directly or diagonally across in behind the front legs.
*But alot of people use outragiously HUGE calibered rifles and can not shoot, so they will gut shoot them or hit where-ever they can, thats why states have laws on certain calibers to kill certain animals so you don't shoot it somewhere and it run's away injured.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 19, 2009)

Ducks? JEEZ i hope all the blurb half you ppl come out with are talk.. Sound like half you shoot whatever moves. To me a game shooter is someone that goes out hunting FERAL species..I agree in a hundred years it will be wiped out.. Lets hope theres no war or anything then lol.. we wont be able to hunt nothing for food.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 19, 2009)

not a hunter- I like Harleys though and I have a 5 year old daughter- you do the math: ;P







Only shoots 22's- but I figure if it ever needs to be taken out I will be close enough not to miss


----------



## Weezer (Oct 19, 2009)

oops


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 19, 2009)

I do not shoot everything that moves, like some! There are plenty of times we go out & never fired a round all night. (I'm talk 8pm-2am, & nothing) As I mentioned early on, I am a fairly serious game/feral shooter, currently involved in a few cull projects and pest control on properties & wildlife reserves. I do this for fun & also because I live on a property where some of these feral/game animals do pose a big problem to our livestock & ruin fences. The duck remarks where purely a joke, but I do believe there number are out of control in the area. 

Hope this clears up any mis-understanding.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 19, 2009)

Well i dont know what goes down with your ducks where you are , but on the coast atm we have a terrible problem with our ducks. There definatly NOT feral.
Over the last few weeks numerous articles about ducks nesting in pot plant on ppls varndahs etc due to another habitat destruction.
My mother lives in wyoming and rang me last week as she also had the problem of a mother duck with 8 babies, no older than two days and its obserd as to how she ended up there. with two german shepherds and two cats, they were lucky my mum locks them in at night.
Thing is on here, you can all sit here and say ohhhh its like fishing we wait for the right thing for 6 hours! and could still get nothing...As long as its the right thing you shoot is my point!!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought that shooty would be perfect for dangerous duck species 8)


----------

